
Construction Zones on the Ethernet Roadmap - jonbaer
http://www.nextplatform.com/2016/03/24/construction-zones-ethernet-roadmap/
======
PaulHoule
I find it pretty depressing that faster ethernet is not migrating to SOHO
environments. Everybody and his brother wants to sell you wireless hardware
that is allegedly faster. I have been looking at upgrading to 10G ethernet but
the economics are still awful and following an entirely different trajectory
than new speeds did in the past.

